# Baby shot and killed while being pushed in stroller.



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Baby shot dead in stroller; 2 Georgia teens charged - CNN.com

And it just happened again today in Brooklyn.

http://www.cnn.com/2013/09/01/justice/new-york-baby-shot/

I'm speechless.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

The killer was De'Marquise Elkins.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Rev Al will say "No protest is needed they were arrested and convicted the system works." If what we are doing works why are monsters produced?


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

A good question with no simple answer. If one looks at the crime rate for White Americans, including murder, it is about the same as Europe.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

It's a disgusting tragedy with little bastards who deserve nothing more than to be put down hard. Their the same as rabid animals and should be treated accordingly. I've little faith with our pos justice system they'll get what they deserve though. If I had my way, I'd have the two chained to the wall and slowly torture them to death.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Fuzzee said:


> It's a disgusting tragedy with little bastards who deserve nothing more than to be put down hard. Their the same as rabid animals and should be treated accordingly. I've little faith with our pos justice system they'll get what they deserve though. If I had my way, I'd have the two chained to the wall and slowly torture them to death.


What he said.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Truly sad, to have such little concern for life. I sometimes wonder if these killers see life in prison as not such a bad thing? I know for most of us the thought of losing our freedom and being locked up would be a nightmare. But sometimes I wonder if these young thugs don't see it as going to a boy's club where they can join a gang, lift weights, play BB as such, free food and shelter for life. Sometimes I wonder if they don't see prison as an improvement to what they have now? Surely they know when they commit such terrible crimes they will probably get caught, and will spend the rest of their life in prison, do they even care?


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

One of the kids in Spokane who beat the 88 year old WWII vet to death has a defense; He says it was a crack deal gone bad and the old man tried to short them. Both turds are being charged as adults, have been transferred out of juvie and into the county jail and face life in prison for 1st degree Murder and Robbery. If it weren't for the fact they were juveniles, they would face the needle or the rope. Their choice. I say it's too easy on them.


----------



## NordicWarrior94 (Aug 20, 2013)

Oh diversity... You've been so good for America.


----------



## watcher (Aug 24, 2013)

Did you know that when a person is hanged,there heart keeps beating for up to 30 minutes after the drop...I wonder if they can still fell pain?? I hope so..


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

one wonders how they make it to court.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

sad thing is it happened here in GA. All too common to see scum from Atlanta doing crap like this. Only a few ever hit the news, there's plenty worse that never sees the light of day


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Several generations of welfare teenage mothers popping out baby after baby with no responsible adults to raise, guide, and mentor the children. It is a fact that the way the child will go in life is imprinted in the first 3-4 years.
Drugs, alcohol, domestic abuse, absent fathers, living on government handouts instead of honest labor, and every other facet of ghetto life.
If scientists tried to design a system that would garantee criminals with no concept of right and wrong, no moral compass, they could not do any better than what the government has created.
This behavoir is perhaps limited to this class. Two parent households where the child is encouraged and helped to get an education and do good in school do not seem to turn out the same way. 
But with 75% of black births being out of wedlock these days the future looks increasingly dim.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Beat em to death revive them start over.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

And some fools believe in rehabilitation.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Someone once described a conservative as a liberal who just got mugged. Maybe our politicians in DC need to be educated for real life, not their fantasy Whackadoodle Land, Home of the Entitlement and Land of the Lazy Recipient


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

paraquack said:


> Someone once described a conservative as a liberal who just got mugged. Maybe our politicians in DC need to be educated for real life, not their fantasy Whackadoodle Land, Home of the Entitlement and Land of the Lazy Recipient


It is advantageous for the Democratic party to keep a whole class of people as slaves on the government plantation. It garantees them votes.
And said people are too stupid to realize they are being used to enrich their masters. 
Ignorance can be fixed, stupid is permanent.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Maybe, just maybe, the fact that they killed a baby will have them on the "receiving end" of some justice once they get to jail. :-?


----------

